# Anyone use Jasco Termin-8



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been supplied this stuff by the GC on a couple of remodel projects...it says its pretty good (on the side of the can )

What are some of the other "good stuff" out there that y'all use?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> I have been supplied this stuff by the GC on a couple of remodel projects...it says its pretty good (on the side of the can )
> 
> What are some of the other "good stuff" out there that y'all use?


"*Cuprinol No. 10 Green Wood Preservative*" :thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Termin-8 here in So. Cal. it has always worked well for me. It doesn't penetrate super deep so make sure every exposed area is covered well.

Andy.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Wolman's makes an "End Cut Treatment/Wood preservative" in brown, green or clear. The clear stuff is super sticky, gets all over everything - dries sticky too. It's basically the same thing as Jasco Termin-8. Every cut I make in pt, I paint w/ the stuff - stringers get two soakings...

Mac


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wonder why Wolman chooses
zinc napthenate, rather than
copper napthenate, like Cuprinol?
The pressure treating is all based 
on copper so....?


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe copper napthenate is being regulated out of existence, or so I have been told.


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I have been supplied this stuff by the GC on a couple of remodel projects...it says its pretty good (on the side of the can )
> 
> What are some of the other "good stuff" out there that y'all use?


Products used depend on the Need.

Jasco has been around for a long time and is a good product. Their copper brown, now renamed & new look in the recent months, is or was the only product left on the market to kill the actual bacteria that causes wood decay as well as a great preservative & insect protection product. 
Contacting their customer service, they swear the change is for marketing only, make up and uses are indeed the same. 
Working with wood decay, it is the only product I ever use to spray all surrounding areas once all the wood decay has been removed & repaired prior to closing up. (As long as not opened to the inside of a home as it does have a lingering odor) Completely read the directions & precautions before just applying, their Customer Service is great for questions & 800 # is on the jugs)


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Halo said:


> I believe copper napthenate is being regulated out of existence, or so I have been told.


Not yet...
"_Every year several million cubic feet of wood are pressure treated with copper naphthenate. This includes thousands of utility poles as well as posts, timbers and lumber.

Copper naphthenate is highly effective against wood-destroying fungi and insects. It is water repellent, leach resistant and has a high degree of fixation to wood fibers.

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency has classified copper naphthenate as a general use wood preservative because it offers minimal hazard to treaters and users alike. Since copper naphthenate is a non-restricted preservative, it is commonly sold over the counter for use by the general public. _ "

http://www.merichem.com/products_services/wood_preservative/product_bulletin.php


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks neolitic for the clarification. The info I posted was actually told to me by a rep for Jasco several months ago. I was asking about the new labels and material color. I cannot remember his exact ingrediant terminology, but he was basically saying they were getting away from napthanate and using a different carrier. Anyway, I will have to have a look see at the store as I baught a bunch of the old stock, maybe that was his intention!


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

neolitic said:


> _utility poles?? _


Is that the same as telephone poles. I thought that was creosote.


http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/creosote_main.htm

Creosote is a wood preservative used for commercial purposes only; it has no registered residential uses. Creosote is obtained from high temperature distillation of coal tar (itself a mixture of hundreds of organic substances), and over 100 components in creosote have been identified. It is used as a fungicide, insecticide, miticide, and sporicide to protect wood and is applied by pressure methods to wood products, primarily utility poles and railroad ties.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> Is that the same as telephone poles. I thought that was creosote.
> 
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/chemicals/creosote_main.htm
> ...


While we still have a few new ones
with the creosote treatment,
the vast majority of our utility
poles (Power or phone/cable)
are green treated.
Mostly pentaprocathenol (sp?),
CCA, or Cu-Nap.
I've always wondered how or if
they make a distinction, which goes 
where?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to live a few miles away from a creosote plant in Conroe, TX...out FM105. You knew driving by that they made railway ties and telephone poles from the unique smell.

I also heard that they made bulkhead timbers for around the lake shore for land retainage...distilled coal juice must be good for the environment, or maybe people weren't so afflicted with twisted panty syndrome back then.


----------

